# Teaching in state schools in Abu Dhabi, info please!



## macavela (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello!

I'm in the process of applying for jobs in Abu Dhabi and Dubai. I think Abu Dhabi is my preference as it seems to be a bit less pretentious thand Dubai and I think it is easier to get around and make friends? Please let me know your thoughts if you can comment! No disrespect to Dubai, when I have been there I LOVED it! But am worried this would translate to daily working life.

One of the jobs I have an interview for is teaching in state schools in Abu Dhabi, I would be an employee for Abu Dhabi Education Council. Mu udnerstanding is that state schools are a bit further behind in development and resources than international schools? The money seems good, I don't know much about the accommodation if anyone else does? ANy details would be much appreciated! I am thinking I should hold out for another school. All constructive comments welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

macavela said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm in the process of applying for jobs in Abu Dhabi and Dubai. I think Abu Dhabi is my preference as it seems to be a bit less pretentious thand Dubai and I think it is easier to get around and make friends? Please let me know your thoughts if you can comment! No disrespect to Dubai, when I have been there I LOVED it! But am worried this would translate to daily working life.
> 
> ...


Hello
Make sure that there is housing included in the contract. Otherwise, it is good to work with the educational council as there are less requirements and expectations. Parents are spoiled and as a teacher you should not expect a lot of parental involvement. You may have many offers for privet lessons though it is not allowed in the contract.
Good luck


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

Macavela: Did you take the job from ADEC?


----------

